# Help with Pedestal Mount



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Ceader is a natural bug deterant. It won't rot in a controlle climate, but it will dry out.


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1929744
There is a picture in this thread that has something similar to what you are talking about. I have had this mounted with this deer for about 8 years. No sign of rotting or any adverse effects. I did not treat it in any way.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for suggestions. My main thought was trying to keep the rub on the post looking fresh but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

A few coats of spray satin lacquer should keep it looking "fresh".


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

You could make an artificial post with a fresh rub. There are alot of ways to cast or sculpt one. Then you never have to worry about the post or the rub.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

In the Midwest they use cedar for fence posts, buried in the ground for ages.... they definately won't rot or deteriorate indoors. Green wood my split a little over time but not much.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt D said:


> You could make an artificial post with a fresh rub. There are alot of ways to cast or sculpt one. Then you never have to worry about the post or the rub.


Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll just use the post as is. If any thing happens to it I'll just get another post. Matt D is wildlifebydesign.net your taxidermy? I looked at the web site, amazing mounts. I wonder what kind of red tape there would be getting a mount done in the USA and then bringing it back to Ontario,Canada. Any idea?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Let's see a pic of the buck.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

The cedar wont rot but it will fade. It takes very little urethane to stop the fading unless its in the sun which would be bad for the head too.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> Let's see a pic of the buck.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1921463
Here is my buck pics.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I ship mounts all over the country, and shipping one back to Canada should'nt be any problem. We just have to make sure all the necessary paperwork is with the wt.


----------

